# Grammar question



## rajtar (Feb 7, 2018)

I am making a poster and want to write special offer is oferta especial correct? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rajtar (Feb 7, 2018)

I just got the answer from a Portuguese friend, it is correct


----------

